# powerline park ride anyone(ohio)



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Southeastern ohio is haveing there anual powerline park ride comeing up may 27-29 Just wondering if i could get a few mimb guys togeather for some mud action.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

If I wasn't in a wedding that weekend I'd be there


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wvMOUNTAINMAN said:


> If I wasn't in a wedding that weekend I'd be there


 I will be down bigsandy sometime in april ill let you know maybe we could hook up and ride.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

here comes powerline park again. I think theres a few more guys on here now that are alot closer so lets see. The first ride is April 7th its quads dirtbikes and SXSW 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatal


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Saturday is the first ride cant wait to go play in some of the deep stuff lol.

commando tapatalk


----------

